# Uber Whatsit #111



## 480sparky (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Jul 31, 2012)

Today's hint:

It has to do with, of all things,............_ photography_!


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Jul 31, 2012)

hrm...curious...perhaps a the edge of a cut polaroid print?


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 31, 2012)

Umbrella?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 1, 2012)

Paul Simon comes to mind...............


----------



## EDL (Aug 1, 2012)

Kodachrome!


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 1, 2012)

a dirty toothbrush


lol


no idea


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 1, 2012)

EDL said:


> Kodachrome!


















Kodachrome........ 1935 - 2010.  
You will forever be loved, and never forgotten.​


----------

